# Lucayan, Ocean City, MD; Anybody been there lately?



## smalbany (Sep 14, 2007)

Any of my fellow Tuggers an owner or stayed at the Lucayan in OC lately.  I have an opportunity to purchase a unit there, but the reviews in the database are a little old.  Thanks.
Smalbany


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Response*

I have an exchange coming next month, Columbus Holiday week, but I did stop last year to look it over, exterior only..located on the bayside  72nd st., with views from outside decks.  I believe they have some assessment fees this year or next. 
Found this on another website: "Renovation Fee due over next 3 years starting 2008 in the total amount of $1400" so check into it.

But older unit, clean and nice location for quick eats. Parking was fine. 
Hope it works out, I personally love the area, in fact having my 50th Birthday down there, family coming from all over...not close to airports, OPPS.


----------



## smalbany (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Lucayan*

Thanks for the information.  I'd be interested in your review of the place after your stay. There is a $1500 multi-year assessment in the offing but the planned renovation appears to be appropriate & reasonable for a complex of that size & age.


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Response*

Will do, in fact, the family will be scattered into several timeshare places,
Oceantime, Bay Club, Waves, Ocean High and Lucayan, Since I own Oceantime, and my sister owns Bay Club, our chance to see the others...

Glad you knew about the upcoming assessments, seems most of the places are now in the process of updated the units...that happens after time..I just hope they can continue to keep the maint. fees low, and have assessments limited years. Once home, will update you on our week at Lucayan.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 17, 2007)

liborn2

We have an exchange to the Bay Club for the 2nd to last week of May next  year.  The last review was in 2003 so it would be nice to get an update from your sister

Greg


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Greg,*

Good for you, nice time of the year..she and hubbie have week 35, Labor Day week, when the crowds leave, I will ask her to submit update, but they always have a wonderful time, and how much they enjoy the bay view from the unit, beautiful sunsets I hear.  If you have particular questions for them, let me know, since I led them to the area and we both are happy with our choices.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 24, 2007)

*Lucayan*

*
2007*

The new annual assessment, effective January 1, 2007, 
will be $450 for each timeshare interval/week. 

This annual assessment is in addition to any 
special assessments which may be imposed.   

Special Assessments Approved ($130 for 2007).

Association foreclosed on 73 timeshare intervals.


http://www.oclucayan.com/directors_page.htm


----------



## smalbany (Sep 25, 2007)

*Yo, Marty......*

Thanks, I saw the web page of the HOA that has not been updated since its posting in 12/06.  While the HOA posting discusses in detail the special assessment of @ $1,500 over 3 years, they only levied $130 on themselves for the first year.  This leaves $1,370 to be paid over the next 2 years.  The foreclosed units are largely gone--you can still buy several winter weeks for $50 from Susan Parke, the realtor handing the sales for the HOA.  There is a summer unit for sale through another resale realtor but they want nearly $900 in closing costs plus you would be saddled with the special assessments for 2008 & 2009.  I decided to pass.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lucayan*



liborn2 said:


> I have an exchange coming next month,
> Columbus Holiday week




liborn2: How did you like the Lucayan T/S.

What a great week to be down the Ocean 
Perfect weather in OC October 5-10, 2007.


----------



## liborn2 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Ocean City MD*

What a great time...
The 50th Birthday party was wonderful, the people at Seacrets were outstanding, everyone had a great time, the weather was PERFECT. We were all in awe to be swimming in the ocean in OCTOBER!!!! The ice cream cake from Cakes by Rita, was enjoyed by all. 
Now Lucayan Resort....unit was spacious, and clean, but it does need to be updated. We had an end unit, which the bedroom looked out on the Bay..very peaceful, with King size bed.  The 2nd bedroom had queen bed and the living room, full pull out sofa.  When we first entered the unit, a strong smell of cigarette smoke was noticed, and later thought it could have been from the wood burning fireplace.  The place is very rustic, hallway needs new carpet, and kitchen had the oldest microwave. Of all the timeshare units we used for the week, this was the oldest in need of updates. The location was great, half way point, but during the weekend, we walked to the beach, and it was loaded with trucks on the beach, fishing...no room to swim, unless you took the bus or drove several blocks north or south.  Recently they also switch to key entry, and had to return to the office to receive new ones, once they are placed in your pocket with cell phone or in wallet with other credit cards, they become desensitized.  Kinks to work out.  I'm sure with planned updates on the units, this timeshare would sparkle again, fresh paint, new carpets, and redo kitchen.  Water view from all units with side decks, again, very quiet.
Good Luck with your choice, any particular questions, let me know.


----------



## smalbany (Oct 11, 2007)

*I passed on Lucayan*

Thank you for your information.  It was very helpful.  I ended up pasing on the unit that was up for sale. I was concerned about the size of the upcoming special assessments; I think it will be higher than the $1500 estimated in 2006.


----------

